# All Ages Sing! - concert including a composition by Robert Howard



## rah (Jun 3, 2014)

*All Ages Sing! - Saturday 11th May, 19.00, Liverpool Anglican Cathedral, St James Mt, Liverpool L1 7AZ*

All Ages Sing is a musical concert featuring Liverpool Cathedral's Liverpool64, Youth and Junior choirs, with special guest performers, Allerton Brass. Under the direction of Stephen Mannings, the massed choir will perform the SATB version of Robert Howard's "Jubilate Deo" with organ and timpani accompaniment. There will also be the opportunity to join in a 'Last Night of the Proms'-style sing-a-long!

Tickets are available online from the Cathedral Shop (https://www.cathedralshop.com/collections/cathedral-events/products/11-05-19-all-ages-sing-musical-concert), in person, or via 0151 702 7255.

Further details about Jubilate Deo and Robert's other compositions are available on his website: www.roberthowardmusic.co.uk


----------

